# from northeast ohio



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## justhavfun (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

moose7b.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Welcome 2 AT!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Jake Berthelot (Jun 6, 2021)

Welcome from Louisiana


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from state college pa


----------



## MRey (Jul 11, 2021)

Painesville Oh here, howdy neighbor!


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome from western pa.


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome! From Wayne County here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinesMcGee (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello from MA


----------



## Eg0rd0n (Nov 20, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## hbtntx (Nov 19, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## jgwill98 (Nov 9, 2021)

Hello from WV!


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk from NE


----------

